# Bild aufhellen?



## Alex363 (20. Februar 2007)

Wie helle ich ein Bild auf, so wie auf dem Beispiel? Ist das ein spezieller Filter?


----------



## Philip Kurz (20. Februar 2007)

Prinzipiell hängt das natürlich auch stark von einem guten Ausgangsphoto ab. Mit einer leichten Tonwertkorrektur und einigen Einstellungen über "Farbton/Sättigung" (Sättigung runterschrauben, Lab-Helligkeit erhöhen) dürfte man aber einen ähnlichen Effekt realisieren können.

Grüße

Philip


----------

